# sc wild boar knife hunt



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

time for my show up once in a while post since i went out on a very succesful hunt last weekend. i did a guided boar hunt last year running hounds and pit bulls then taking out the hog with a large knife and had a blast with it, so since im in charleston longer than expected and it was only a $200 hunt i definately wanted to do it again. both my friend and i only got 1, but we made them count. his was a 200-225lb boar and mine was what the guide said was one of if not the biggest sow hes had a customer get with a knife. never got it on a scale but taking 3 grown men to lift it into my truck very well it was definately over 300lbs. processed it myself and have tons of pork chops, ribs, roasts, and sausage in the freezer now!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

WOW....that is hard core for sure....congrat's on that one....not sure if i would want to do a baby of it with a knife....I have problems cutting myself


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

you definately have to be nuts to do a hog hunt with a blade...however its by far the funnest hunt ive ever done! who knows how long it takes the dogs to bay the 1st hog, but once they do and the pit bulls (muscle dogs) get cut loose your heart rate immediately goes up and you best do what you can to catch up with the dogs. once you hear the hog fighting with the dogs your blood boils and completely ignore getting slashed with thorns and brush as you sprint to where the action is. you then must pull a pit bull off the hog so you can get the knife in without cutting the dog watching not to get hit with tusks at the same time. the hog is done in a couple seconds but stepping back and seeing the tusks and fury you just took out hand to hand is an experience like no other. highly recommend that hunt to anyone nuts enough to do it!!! a knife hunt may seem wierd, however wild hogs are very smart, mostly noctournal, and hide in cover you wonder how a rabbit can get through...let alone pumbaa. theyre also mother nature's taliban and need taken out in large numbers...making a dog hunt one of the most effective ways of hunting them. i know some will say why not take a gun or bow, but the cover theyre in it will only get in the way and dont wanna hit 1 of the dogs with a handgun...meaning out comes the 10" bowie!


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

[email protected]^^#! How's the meat taste off that critter? Bacon too? Kudos for a clean kill I think spear would be more my style that hoss looks mean.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

ive only killed a couple and been in charleston 2 years so definately not an expert on wild hogs, but even though its a big one that one tastes very similar to farm hog and very little game taste too it, much like even a whopper doe usually tastes fine and just a medium buck can be tough and a little gamey. even though nobody in the south field dresses that habit stuck with me hunting here and i would have to believe being dressed and cooled quickly helps with the quality of the meat. ive been told that sow meat is rarely a problem, but boar is where you can run into trouble. once a boar is harvested ive been told to remove his manhood immediately if you want to eat it and being me i definately field dress. ive also been told a small - medium boar is fine if cared for properly, but a large boar you wont even want to stand downwind of it, let alone eat it. i got a medium (150-200lbs) boar last year and it did have a hint of a strong game taste, however it wasnt overpowering to eat it plain and once pulled and doused with bbq you couldnt tell at all. i had some smoked loin from my friends 225lb boar this year and same story a bit of a game taste but overall very good. btw a long handled spear will easily get caught in the brush  pretty much imagine running through rabbit briers and add on swamp...thats what chasing hogs is like and yes they are very mean critters and worse when annoyed by hounds and pit bulls.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks like a bunch of fun.I like to watch the dogs fight them pigs.Some dogs can kill a smaller one by itself.Those Plott Hounds know how to fight and will fight to the death and many hunters use them.I have a Plott that's 8 years old.Just a good watchdog,never hunted him.Where is that place in W.Va.?Good Hunting!




Roscoe


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

nope its near kingstree, south carolina which is about an hour and a half north and a bit west of charleston. best part about that hunt besides being $200 for all day and no limit is its still 100% fair chase and by no means was that a penned animal i would have had to pay hundreds extra to take. wild hogs are extreme nuisance animals so on this hunt you take whatever the dogs bay whether it ends up being a 50lb piglet that would go great roasted whole at a party or a hogzilla that takes one of the horses on the hunt to drag out. its also interesting trying to pull off and hold back a pit bull determined to do his job in 1 arm and trying to stick the angry hog properly with the other!


----------



## Roto Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

Great post! Good job!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Kinda cruel


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

hogs have been hunted with dogs for hundreds of years and again they are EXTREME nuisance animals. one sow can have a litter of piglets every 4 months and aside from bobcats and coyotes for piglets if they can get past big mama and a gator that doesnt need to eat often for big ones, hogs will have very few predators other than humans. the damage they do to the ecosystem is astronomical and where theyve been rooting literally looks like you bombed the place, ruining habitat for native land and water wildlife. to top it off they go noctournal very quickly, hide in the thickest brush imaginable, and are smart animals, making them more difficult than expected to hunt with bow or gun, let alone kill enough to keep numbers in check...making the dog hunt most practical to remove numbers of them. as for actually knifing them theres no excuse for poor placement and that one was done in about 5 seconds, much faster than a typical bow kill.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow! Nice post and very cool to hear! Congrats on that pig man.. You earned it

... Mbarrett... Put on yer big girl undies and throw away yer pacifier


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

ill add a few of my pictures to show some of what these critters can do. heres a typical looking area where i deer hunt in francis marion national forest that hasnt been rooted up by hogs.










this is what it looks like after their supper time and is within 50 yards of the 1st pic. this isnt very fresh rooting but sometimes theyll dig their snouts deeper in the ground depending on how deep the roots theyre after go and literally dig holes over a foot deep several spots, making it look like the field has either been bombed or in this picture plowed up.










mud wallow they use during hot times of the day to cool off and protect vs mosquitoes...also within 50 yards of the other pics. if they wallow by a pond it will turn into swamp soup and pretty well ruin it.










one of the culprits on my train camera. not a big one but smaller ones are reportedly better eating anyways.










ok not from a hog hunt but found this guy 3 feet in front of my face when on my hands and knees helping someone track and successfully recover a wounded deer. timber rattlesnake and im guessing he was about 4 feet long. dont forget about copperheads and cottonmouths either!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

awesome pics man!


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for the story and the education. I'm not a hunter and had no idea anyone went after wild hogs this way.

Few yrs back, a guy from Texas joined me walleye fishin on Erie. He said in parts of Texas the wild hogs are so bad that when a herd (don't know if that's the right term) is spotted....they call in a helicopter with marksmen to exterminate. Guess they do a lot of property damage without controls.

Aside from man, what natural predators takes on 100+lb hog?


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

i didnt know either until i called the guide last year for a hog hunt since it was something new. they offered single morning/evening hunts for deer/hogs for $100 and i expressed that i had interest in hogs since i never got one and he said i could do a dog hunt for $200 for all day and would be practically garunteed one or more hogs. i asked bow or gun and he said knife no gun so the dogs dont get hit. not gonna lie i thought that sounded nuts but im up for trying most any new style of hunting so gave it a go and its definately an experience.

as for predators other than man a 100+lb hog doesnt have much to worry about. their hide is about as tough as boot leather and theyre very strong animals so i doubt a bobcat or coyote would be much trouble for the most part. the only common animal i can think of that could kill and eat a large hog no problem would be a gator. hogs love wet swampy areas just like gators do so the chance of the 2 meeting each other is definately there. i see gators here like people back home see ducks and geese when im fishing and kayaking and most are around 5-8 feet, 10s not uncommon, and ive seen a few dinosaurs that had to be 12-13+. only thing is being cold blooded a gator wouldnt have to eat again for weeks if it grabbed a hog so they wouldnt do much to numbers as fast as hogs can breed. heres another fun picture for yall to enjoy. i had a crab net dropped by a pier baited with a chicken leg and it was awful heavy lifting it up for some reason! the net is 18" across to give an idea how big just the head is and snout to tail i guess that one (see it all the time) to be 7-8 feet.


----------



## loneranger (Feb 25, 2013)

dear ironman retired 172 i am also retired 172 about 2 yrs. loneranger


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Whats the deal with out of staters coming in for one of these hunts. I would love to come do one. What kind of licensing do you need if your a "hunting tourist" for hogs?

I know in lots of states, since hogs are such a nuisance problem its pretty much open season on them and DNRs make it pretty easy to get legal to harvest an animal.


----------

